# Anyone gone from failed IVF to IUI?



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm fully expected a BFN tomorrow on OTD as pretty much started my period wedneday and have had BFN on HPTs all week. This was my first IVF cycle and I did it through an egg sharing programme. I didn't actually need to go straight into IVF as I have no known fertility problems but needed assistance with conception as I am in a same sex relationship. I have looked up our clinic's IUI success rates again and per cycle it's 12% and per patient 23% as opposed to 68% for egg sharers doing IVF. Huge difference. It's also not much cheaper to do IUI - only about £75 less assuming my clinic don't think I need a medicated cycle. The IVF has been a really stressful process particularly physically so I am worried about going into it again so soon but then not sure if it's worth trying IUI with such low success rates? Obviously I need to speak to my clinic first to see if both options are available to us but just wondering what people's experiences were of switching from IVF to IUI or whether people think it's worth the money for such low success rates?

Any thoughts and experiences would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

